# Babies needing homes in mid-july! (In IL)



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I had an accidental litter, and the babies will be 2 weeks old this Wednedsay (the 11th, i believe--i'm too lazy to look lol). They are black and white hoodies, and will be ready to go home anytime after July 10th!
I do have an adoption form for you to fill out, so if you are interested, please let me know, and I will send you it. The babies get handled every day, and the parents are both friendly and sweet. The mom is a little devious, and daddy is a ladies' man, but hey, i don't blame them, their both little cuties.  
The adoption fee is $10 per rat. I live in Illinois, near the Wisconsin border, and near Six Flags. I can travel up to an hour. 
Let me know if you are interested!!

-Jamie


----------



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, so the babies are 1 month and 2 days old today, and are doing very well! I have adopted out a few, and have decided to keep 4 boys and 2 girls.
So that leaves 2 girls left (Emma and Jamie), and 5 boys left (Mason, Max, Jonah, Paxton, and Merrick)!
The boys are still somewhat skittish, and so is one of the girls, Emma, but I know that with a little more handling, they will turn out just fine. 
(I do handle them every night, but I have alot of other rats as well, so sometimes I can only handle them for a few minutes a night--i am able to handle the girls more, being that there are less girls.) 
They are very sweet and very cute!
Please give these little cuties a chance!!!

-Jamie


----------



## ~ms_m_monroe~ (Jun 14, 2008)

Oops, I messed up on their age--they were born on June 4th. So that would make them 2 months and 5 days old today. 
They are doing well! Jamie is turning into quite the little social butterfly, but Emma is still pretty shy. I have no doubt that she'll come around though! 
The boys are turing into sweethearts. They are still hesitant to come to you at first, but eventually their curiosity gets the best of them and they come to investigate. 
Please, if anyone wants to add some babies to their family, or knows of anyone who is looking for rats, please contact me!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You could post some pics of them


----------

